# Oct 19, Katy CCA meeting featuring Capt Walt Kalinowsky



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

'Tis the season when all of God's creatures start to get frisky. Cooler temperatures will have all of us a looking forward to watching the sun rise from duck blinds, deer stands, or from in front of a marsh drain in your favorite bay system. 
October 19, @ 7 PM is also the last meeting of the year for the Katy Chapter and we hope you'll help us welcome Captain Walt Kalinowsky. Capt Walt runs Riptide Charters and fishes the entire Texas coast, depending on the season. Capt. Walt specializes in catching BIG trout, and is even a movie star - appearing in the world famous Trout Support videos. 
Capt Walt is going to cover big trout topics and has promised to give up some really good information for fall Galveston Bay fishing. 
It's about to bust wide open! Get your game face on and meet Capt Walt and the rest of the Katy CCA crowd. 
In addition to sharig his knowledge, we will be raffling off a fall fishing trip with Capt Walt. What a great way to get a handle on his tips and techniques. 
Our October meeting is going to be at a new location: Spring Creek Bar-b-Que, 21000 Katy Freeway (on the north side of I10, just west of Westgreen)


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I procured another premium raffle item this week!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

next week


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

this should be a good meeting to end the year on. Heard rumor from the chapter Pres that he had another raffle prize or two....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I think Spring Creek has cold beer.....they definitly have Blue Bell!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

how often are the CCA meetings for the Katy chapter?
-bm


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

The chapter meets every month, Jan through Oct, ont he 3rd Wed of the month.


Make sure CCA has your email address, and you'll get all communications from the chapter.

Or, you can keep an eye on 2Cool.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

ok thanks are they always at the same place?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> ok thanks are they always at the same place?


we've moved around a little over th eyears, but think we cfound a home last night.

Spring Creek BBQ worked out well.


----------

